# PCD to SoCal - seeking input



## vernonpat (Jun 20, 2007)

Hi,

I am thinking about doing a PCD and drive home to LA with my 10 year-old son. I have always wanted to drive across the country and have never been able to do it, and a PCD means it will only be a one-way drive. I want to hear from others who have done it to see what your experiences are.

My questions are:

1. I am not doubting the fun at PCD, but want to hear from others whether the 9~10 days drive home is worth it overall.

2. What is a good time of the year to do it?

3. Which route is recommended (i.e. southern route through Louisiana, TX, NM and AZ; or the middle route through TN, KS, CO, UT and NV; or the big loop through north.)​All inputs are appreciated.

Thanks,


----------



## Chineksican (Feb 6, 2013)

I think the main issue would be the age of your son (15 yrs seems to be the minimum), you might want to double check. From the PCD information book:

"Child care services are not available. If you are bringing a child under the age of 12, you will be required to accompany them in our café and will not be able to participate in any driving activity or the Manufacturing tour."

"Participants must present a valid driver’s license (participants 15 to 17 years of age must be accompanied by a legal guardian)."

The drive is definitely worth it though if you decide to. I drove back to Dallas via NC, TN, KY, and AR; 3 1/2 days was all I had and had to skip a lot, so you could definitely find tons to fill up 9-10 days.


----------



## SD330i (Mar 22, 2006)

*Southern Route*



vernonpat said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am thinking about doing a PCD and drive home to LA with my 10 year-old son. I have always wanted to drive across the country and have never been able to do it, and a PCD means it will only be a one-way drive. I want to hear from others who have done it to see what your experiences are.
> 
> ...


My wife & I did the PCD last October. We took the Southern Route back to San Diego. 
PCD was awesome . We flew in on a Sunday night , & picked up our 335i on Tuesday .
We took 12 days driving back to San Diego . We left the PCD Tuesday afternoon , & drove the 
2 and a half hours to Atlanta our first night. Wednesday AM we drove to Pensacola to have dinner with my cousin & his family . Thursday was a 4-5 hour drive to New Orleans . We stayed @ the Hilton Riverside till Sunday . Great location right on the Mississippi River , we had spectacular view of the Mighty Mississippi . Sunday, we headed to Houston & dinner @
Papadeauxs. Around 5 + hour drive. The next day was one of our longest drives , 400 miles to Norman/Oklahoma City. Our longest section was from Norman to Santa Fe, New Mexico.Where we stayed a few days & shopped & explored. Next one night in Albuquerque , & dinner with my wife's relatives. Scotsdale was our next spot , & spent the weekend there . We were able to have breakfast with my Cousin , & dinner with an old Sales Manager.
Our last leg was Scotsdale to San Diego , about 6 hours. We took 12 days & 3,200 miles. 
It was fantastic . Feel free to PM me if you want any more detailed information. A trip of a
Lifetime for my wife & I. We had super weather on the Southern Route. Good luck & have a fabulous time. :thumbup::bigpimp:


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

I think there are at least a few on the forum who are willing to offer child care. I suppose someone might even be willing to sit with your son at the PC while you drive.


----------



## Ilovemycar (Feb 19, 2010)

vernonpat said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am thinking about doing a PCD and drive home to LA with my 10 year-old son. I have always wanted to drive across the country and have never been able to do it, and a PCD means it will only be a one-way drive. I want to hear from others who have done it to see what your experiences are.
> 
> ...


Hi, I'm pretty much never in this subforum, but want to reply. (Also, while I rarely advise this, I would consider cross posting in some other forums that might get more traffic.) What kind of stuff are you into? What kind of stuff does your son like?

My strong preference for trying to extend the time you have is, well, stronger than it might be for others. Many do trips this short, maybe even shorter, and have a good time. Personally, I would do whatever you can to add whatever few days you can, and more is better.

I've not been to LA or KS at all, and barely in TX and CO. Have you heard of the Grand Staircase? It goes all the way from Bryce down to the Grand Canyon? UT down to AZ, but those states are on different lists for you. Time of year could definitely play a role though, because it can get pretty cold at Bryce depending on time of year, and super hot in the GC, or even Zion IMO. My guess if that age 10, I wouldn't have appreciated the GC so much, but would think that Bryce was really cool. However, while the shapes and colors of the spires are really neat, that is basically what you get. If you stretch up even more north of UT up into WY, you get Yellowstone, Grand Tetons, but then time could be a major issue. Of course, I wouldn't go in the dead of winter. My shoes left outside of the tent would have a nice little frosting in the middle of summer at Yellowstone.

IMO, our national parks on their own really set our country apart from so many other first world countries. Even when I was much less interested in nature, I still thought that it was one of the things to be most proud of here, and maybe particularly for my home state as well. If you go to some of these parks, you will remark on how many foreigners will be there, from so many places. All the above is JMO and is subject to change!


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

vernonpat said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am thinking about doing a PCD and drive home to LA with my 10 year-old son. I have always wanted to drive across the country and have never been able to do it, and a PCD means it will only be a one-way drive. I want to hear from others who have done it to see what your experiences are.
> 
> ...


The 10 year old can't ride with you and can't stay at the PC by themselves. If it is only the two of you, (if you were OK with it) he could stay at the hotel and just watch TV until 2 or 3 pm when you would be done. Some kids could do this without issues, others could not. If it is the PCD experience you want for him, it won't work. If it is the drive back, that you could do. 
If it were me I would go through NC and TN up to Knoxville (great driving roads) get on I 40 past Nashville to the Natchez Trace and take it South to New Orleans, than pick up the route through TX home. 
In a normal year (not 2013) The only months to avoid are Jan and Feb. Even these are not awful, highs normally in the low 50's and cloudy. We get some form of Winter precip once or twice a year and it is usually gone by noon. Normaly we have what most would call spring weather from March to May and Summer from May to mid October. Fall from then on. I like October for driving, not too hot, not too cool, the Mountains are stunning. It is a great time, do it if you can. N4S


----------



## mwm1166 (Jul 16, 2013)

I don't know about a PCD, because Ive never done it. However I grew up in Indianapolis and drove back forth between SoCal for College several times. I love th drive across 40 it's super easy. However, going thru Vegas to Utah and the 70 east is also a really nice drive thru Denver. The middle of the country will be boring when you have to drive 65 on flat cornfield land. But the south, the east, and the west are beautiful. Also, it might be a bit much as 9 days. I used to do the drive straight thru to Indy in 32 hours including stops, to the easy coast, you can probably make it in 40-44 hours including stops. So, spread that out, you could do that drive with a few less visits in 4-5 days without pressing too hard.


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

Check out this thread

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=545423&highlight=socal


----------



## vernonpat (Jun 20, 2007)

Thank you all for your great insights and suggestions.

I will figure out a way to get my son taken care of while I am at PCD, but my goal is more the drive across country. Just like my ED trips were more of a forced vacation that cannot be cancelled at the last minute. Additioanlly, PCD allows me to do this as a one-way trip, I don't think I can do a round trip both physically and mentally; and we will have more time as a one-way trip.

Being a California kid growing up, the farthest I had ever driven is Grand Canyon and Zion National Park. I have flown into many major American cities but the allure of a cross country road trip has always been pulling at me. (I have been to many foreign countries and cities. Heck, my longest road trip was in South America driving from Argentina to the Amazon River.)

I am leaning toward the I-70 route of starting from PCD in SC through the I-70/I-80 route back home to LA. The reason I choose this route over the I-40 route is simply that I will have chances in the future to drive the southern route for business and family vacations, but will probably not get to drive the I-70/80 in the future (no relatives, friends or business contacts in that part of the country.)

While driving through the flat terrain of MS, NE and eastern CO multiple times could become tiresome after a few trips, I am sure the first time will be awesome. (I am tired of seeing that part of the country on TV, even in HD;-)

My plan is to visit Nashville, Memphis, St. Louis, Kansas City, then head north to Omaha and drive across Nebraska to Denver, crossing the continental divide in Colorado, and visit some of the national parks (Dinosaur Nat'l Monument, Arches and Bryce) in CO and UT. 

Again, thank you for all of your insights and suggestions.


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

Since you're taking the northern route, consider going to glacier national park.


----------



## Ilovemycar (Feb 19, 2010)

vernonpat said:


> While driving through the flat terrain of MS, NE and eastern CO multiple times could become tiresome after a few trips, I am sure the first time will be awesome. (I am tired of seeing that part of the country on TV, even in HD;-)
> 
> My plan is to visit Nashville, Memphis, St. Louis, Kansas City, then head north to Omaha and drive across Nebraska to Denver, crossing the continental divide in Colorado, and visit some of the national parks (Dinosaur Nat'l Monument, Arches and Bryce) in CO and UT.
> 
> Again, thank you for all of your insights and suggestions.


I drove through NE once, decades ago, and I'm still tired of it. :rofl:

Almost every city you named has a strong musical history. You may want to take a little visit to an historical recording studio, depending on the music you two might like. For instance the famous Sun Studio in Memphis had Elvis, J Cash, JL Lewis, U2, etc. My friend was recently there, he had a great time.

A fun book I recently read is by Alton Brown, $11 here. http://www.amazon.com/Feasting-Asph...377653743&sr=8-2&keywords=feasting+on+asphalt I can almost say with certainty that everything in that book is unhealthy (except perhaps for the excellent borscht made in MN I think it was), and if you were to eat at all of those places you'd be gaining some weight for sure... but I find the author very funny at times... and if you're getting hungry while nearby the Mississippi River, you might be able to use it as a reference.  Oh, and he's driving a BMW motorcyle with BMW jacket on. :thumbup:

I've never even heard of the Dinosaur place, great idea! I've also never been to Arches, I'm jealous!



The Other Tom said:


> Since you're taking the northern route, consider going to glacier national park.


That is REALLY out of the way, with all due respect. One would drive less than that and still be able to see the Badlands, Devil's Tower, as well as the entire Grand Staircase... JMO.


----------



## JimD1 (Jun 5, 2009)

Your route will start out interesting since you will be in the Alleghany mountains within a couple hours of the PC. After Memphis it will get boring before you get to St. Louis. I drove from my house in SC to Kansas City last Thanksgiving along that part of your route. It was good but connecting to I-70 in St. Louis was bad. It was rush hour. I-70 across Missouri had a lot of construction. But you will probably hit construction regardless of your route somewhere.

I also used to live in Omaha and have driven across Colorado but not further West (although I've been to Arizona, Utah, and California). Western NE starts the most desolate part of your trip. Filling up when you get around half a tank is necessary because there aren't many opportunities. Planning ahead where you will stay is also important. It is out of the way but Mount Rushmore is definitely worth a visit and there are also caves in the area worth visiting. When you get to CO, the Rockies will be much, much different than the Alleghanies. Western CO gets flat and boring if I remember right.

You really have to watch the weather when you get to winter along this route. Ice storms are the worst. They do not happen often but are nothing to mess with. The southern route would be safer and a good backup in winter. Snow in CO is possible in October, maybe sooner. Especially at higher elevations. Even in the middle of summer, water freezes on the top of the passes. Lots of nice parks in CO if you have the time. I think the royal gorge is also in CO.


----------



## Ilovemycar (Feb 19, 2010)

I intended but failed to mention last night something that I like to plan for whenever I have the freedom to do so, and that is timing a given part of the trip with the full moon. I would personally aim to have this happen at around Bryce/Arches (of course there will still be a lot of moonlight immediately before and after this). 

At nightfall, sometimes we would only need to walk the shortest distance from camp to some sort of lookout, and with the moonlight, it was as if were enjoying the scenery for the first time all over again.


----------



## mwm1166 (Jul 16, 2013)

vernonpat said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am thinking about doing a PCD and drive home to LA with my 10 year-old son. I have always wanted to drive across the country and have never been able to do it, and a PCD means it will only be a one-way drive. I want to hear from others who have done it to see what your experiences are.
> 
> ...


I'm curious if you ever decided on a finalized itinerary, or if you've completed the journey yet. I would love to see or hear the details on how it went!


----------



## vernonpat (Jun 20, 2007)

I have to postpone the trip until later next year as I just underwent back surgery (herniated disc) at the end of last month and would need time to rehab and rebuild my strength for the trip since I cannot sit for more than 30-min at a stretch at the moment.

I have decided to go with the middle route (...Nashville, Memphis, St. Louis, Kansas City, then head north to Omaha and drive across Nebraska to Denver, crossing the continental divide in Colorado, and visit some of the national parks (Dinosaur Nat'l Monument, Arches and Bryce) in CO and UT before heading home to LA)


----------



## SD330i (Mar 22, 2006)

*Good luck with your Rehab !!*



vernonpat said:


> I have to postpone the trip until later next year as I just underwent back surgery (herniated disc) at the end of last month and would need time to rehab and rebuild my strength for the trip since I cannot sit for more than 30-min at a stretch at the moment.
> 
> I have decided to go with the middle route (...Nashville, Memphis, St. Louis, Kansas City, then head north to Omaha and drive across Nebraska to Denver, crossing the continental divide in Colorado, and visit some of the national parks (Dinosaur Nat'l Monument, Arches and Bryce) in CO and UT before heading home to LA)


We hope your Rehab goes great !!:thumbup: This week is our 1 year Anniversary of our PCD
Trip , & our adventure driving Cross Country . Time flies when you are having fun. Whatever route you end up taking will be a Blast ! We took 12 days doing the Southern Route as referenced above post. Our time was definitely a " Bucket List " time of a lifetime . My wife & I have so many fond memories of our over 3,000 mile drive :bigpimp::thumbup:.
We look forward to hearing about your trip when you set it up. Hopefully , the Factory 
Tour will be open & available when you & your son go back to Greenville / Spartanburg . 
Keep us updated . & again , good luck with your back surgery rehab. I'm in Pharmaceutical 
Sales , & I have been around rehab & Orthopedic clinics. All the best from one SoCal to
Another .


----------



## Norm37 (Jun 28, 2008)

-


vernonpat said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am thinking about doing a PCD and drive home to LA with my 10 year-old son. I have always wanted to drive across the country and have never been able to do it, and a PCD means it will only be a one-way drive. I want to hear from others who have done it to see what your experiences are.


Be sure and purchase an ice chest cooler and plenty of bottled water.

I took the Southern route many years ago with my son. I stopped for gas and said Ken do you want a coke? His answer, can't I just have some water? I had been buying cokes at every gas stop.

On a new car.

400 to 500 miles of moderate driving is recommended. Consumer should avoid heavy braking during this period.

http://www.tirerack.com/brakes/tech/techpage.jsp?techid=85

Breaking in the tires.

http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tiretech/techpage.jsp?&techid=5

The engine and other components need a 1200 mile break-in.

Hope your recovery time goes well.


----------



## greentrbo95gst (Nov 22, 2005)

We are planning to do PCD soon as well and we will be driving to Orange County, CA.
Is there a website or app to find scenic routes or places of interest to visit along the way?


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

greentrbo95gst said:


> We are planning to do PCD soon as well and we will be driving to Orange County, CA.
> Is there a website or app to find scenic routes or places of interest to visit along the way?


There are scienic routes and places of interest all over America. It's best to pick the route you want and see what's nearby. Roadside America is one app that's available. I haven't used it so I don't know if it's any good or not. You can google for others. 
Another thing you can do is contact a states dept of tourism for the states you think you might be driving through. Look at their literature and decide what you want to see.

There are a lot of quirky things out there. For example, my wife and I visited a quilt museum in Paducah Kentucky. It was a lot more interesting than I thought it would be.


----------

